# Backcountry on the DL



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Speckled Trout and Redfish all come out in this epic adventure on a terrific Tuesday morning and mid day. We caught a load of redfish and speckled trout with all fish released to swim another day. We saw sunrise and area backcountry that most never get to witness; it was really cool. Filmed in the salt marsh, back lakes, San Antonio Bay, Shoalwater Bay, and regions between Port O'Connor Seadrift. For more great fishing videos be sure to check out Visit Our Website at www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------

